

The 'top secret' stealth boats designed for Navy SEALs - larrywright
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2644311/The-secret-stealth-boats-designed-Navy-SEALs-regularly-spotted-Columbia-river.html

======
RobotCaleb
That article repeated itself no less than 3 times.

------
RankingMember
Pretty surprised someone would submit a tabloid article on HN.

